# TV Wall Mount



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone bought one recently? 

I would like one that makes the TV look almost flat to the wall. Has to be big enough for 50" +

Any recommendations?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

we bought ours from argos, a couple of years back, they had a massive discount at the time.

Just looked at your other thread, have you thought of mounting it in the recess of the chimney breast on an angle bracket?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Not quite sure what you mean about angled bracket?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Before you go for the slimmest bracket you can find you should check the minimum clearance you need for all of the connections that are behind the TV. For a flat bracket, I.e. no tilt mechanism or articulation then there is not really much to justify the cheapest you can find, they are all just bent metal strips after all.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt, take a look here mate, these Habitat brackets are high quality and cheap as chips mate.
There's sure to be one here for you.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...d-keywords=tv wall bracket&sprefix=tv,aps,459


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

They are cheap with good reviews too.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Not quite sure what you mean about angled bracket?


I will take a pic of our tomorrow, show you what i mean


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Try these:
http://www.123brackets.co.uk/

Enter your TV model and they show you the options. Free next day delivery and 15-yr warranty.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

We have an Omninount, very good and easy for taking the tv on and off. I've run the cables inside the wall and they come out behind the tv through one of those sockets with the bristles (like a letterbox) 

Keeps it all nice and tidy


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Matt, take a look here mate, these Habitat brackets are high quality and cheap as chips mate.
> There's sure to be one here for you.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...d-keywords=tv wall bracket&sprefix=tv,aps,459


Used one of these on my floating wall install I did on my chimney breast. Really good quality, easy to fit and touch as old boots


----------

